

Mercurial 1.3 released - brodie
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.mercurial.general/14672

======
illumen
'This release is dedicated to my grandfather, Walter Gordon Heffron, who
introduced me to Unix 30 years ago, and who passed away yesterday.'

------
swaroop
What is the use case for subrepos?
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/subrepos>

It it analogous to svn:externals ?

~~~
rend
The Mercurial subrepos are similar to and inspired by git's submodules (but,
presumably, less user hostile). You can use this to group your app with the
libraries it depends on, for instance.

